# need help, how would i go about this and is it a good ideal



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It's called a vortex tunnel. 

It is pretty complicated to set up - you have to have a walkway that is strong enough to be suspended over the tunnel surface without support except for right at the entrance and exit areas - a tunnel big enough for adults to walk through, and a motor that can handle the turning of the tunnel in addition to the lighting... I love the effect (there's a vortex tunnel in the Ripley's in San Antonio that I kept walking back and forth through making myself sick  and also one at one of the pro haunts near my house...) but it can be done if you are handy with mechanical and construction. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108095-vortex-tunnel-frame-done.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/106128-my-spinning-tunnel.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ttempted-vortex-tunnel-size-restrictions.html

^a few I found... Try doing a search for vortex tunnel (not to be confused with "laser vortex" - which is a cool effect, but not what you're looking for).


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you, i didn't know it was called that..


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Check out this link for details. Awesome site. http://www.scary-terry.com/vortex/vt.htm


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

The effect can be achieved with fog and a dj light called a moonflower. It creates a tunnel of spinning light beams that appear to come from a far distance.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

alright i will look it up


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Redrom,

Not really what he's looking for. A laser and fog machine can make a nice vortex, but he's looking for an actual tunnel to walk through.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

i think i will abandon this ideal till i get out of collage and have money to open a real haunt.. i cant afford making one let alone buying one


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a low-budget tunnel: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13672

Found it on Hauntproject.com but the link is to another forum. Sorry if that violates any rules.


----------

